# Who's peeking in the back door?



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

It might be somebody sweet, somebody who is way ugly or somebody who is just confused about who gets to be a housepet!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

I think the first one someone may be thinking mmmm dinner

The second one.....I know... I hate it when that happens too.:yuck:

I thought the last one was a mirror shot


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Same here--I thought #3 was a reflection!

Cool photos!

SJ


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That door makes a great home entertainment center for your cats.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Boy do you get some interesting things at your back door. Great shots there.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I sure wish I had gotten a picture of Copper peeking in the back door, but I guess I was always too busy running to let him and wouldn't make him wait.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

You must be really missing your boy today. 

I don't think I saw this thread the first time around. Quite a mix of guests. The opossum looks like he'd been in a battle.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

paula bedard said:


> You must be really missing your boy today.
> 
> I don't think I saw this thread the first time around. Quite a mix of guests. The opossum looks like he'd been in a battle.


HRH Toby of course has me thinking of Copper. They were cosmic twins. When one had an ear infection so did the other,when one had a skin flare up so did the other and on and on.

The possum did look a little beat up, but he was smart enough not to come into the yard when the boys were out or copper would have been carrying him around - this I know for certain since it had happened.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Ha ha ha! A chicken? "Hey, lady, have any extra chicken feed by any chance?"

We've had a couple possums show up. One in the basement (got it out with tuna fish on the stairs and a path out the deck gate), and another that got under a crawl space. Our late 18 year old wire fox terror .. ur, I mean terrier, Daisy, was barking like mad one night. We couldn't find her. Finally figured out she was under the house. Had a possum cornered. Had to drag Daisy out 30' by her tail as she kept barking "Hay, pal, want a piece of ME?!!".

Andy, our golden, had one by the neck a week or two ago. I thought it was dead. It was playing possum, unhurt.

Those pics are SO funny!! Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

It is two chickens - Dot the mostly white Wyandott hen and Fifi the little black sexlink hen. Fifi is almost hidden by the kitty Jasmine. The 3 musketeers(domineckers) were off somewhere doing their thing - they never tamed down as much as the others.

The "girls" would come to the back porch in the morning for breakfast just like everyone else.

I did have a stray hen show up at the back door once December. Yep - a stray chicken. I seem to have a sign out for strays.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Grilling pictures with a couple of unexpected critters.
They really were pets, but the hawks go the hens and I tore down the chicken coop. We also now have a JRT type and little mixed breed Emily who would wreak havoc with chickens I believe. It took Copper a while to realize they were to be left alone and Jack followed them around in slow turtle chase mode all the time. He was trying to be good....

I don't know if my new horse Mack can be trusted to hang out with us like Cotton did. I guess I'll find out this summer.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

coppers-mom said:


> *Grilling* pictures with *a couple of unexpected critters.*


Did the bats and possum taste like chicken?


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw, I love your pics!! I hope Mack is as good as Cotton. Virgil would have been long gone...he hates BBQs. I don't know how he knows WHAT they are or what their purpose is, but any show we've been to that had a BBQ meant an interesting time when we had to "walk" (i.e. piaffe, unwanted extended trot, galloping in place, and so on). One time we chased a photographer in the pond by accident. Our bad!

Looks like an amazing set up...love it!


----------

